# BBM for iPhone



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

I heard about an app that you can download that enables you to add peoples BBM pins on your iPhone and actually be able to message the people on BBM for free but only from your iPhone without having to get a blackberry. I think this might be a rumour but I would like to verify that with you people if any of you might know this. Please answer asap. Thanks !


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Please answer asap? Really? Sheesh.

Did you try searching first?


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

Impossible, Blackberry isn't going to give it's encryption especially to Apple so you can message people. You can only BBM from blackberry to blackberry.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

/facepalm


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

There is a application called KIK, it can be downloaded from the appstore....your friend on the blackberry must also down the blackberry version of the app.

It does not use the blackberry pins, what is actually doing is sending the msgs via txt through the app.
They appear as chat style msgs.

Sending KIK to KIK users is free and I believe you are alloted a set amount of msgs every month to send to friends who are not using KiK....but regardless keep in mind since are using txt its best to have a good txt add on.

I use it all the time with my friends who are on blackberry devices and have the KiK app installed on there devices...works fine as far as I can see and just like BBM msgs it indicates S for sent and the D for delivered and R for read msgs.

cheers
clearNET


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Try Whatsapp


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Your iPhone would need a PIN and access to the rim relay for bbm to work so it's not likely. I've thought about implementing something like this by using a few valid PINs and proxying but I'm sure rim would shut the pins down real quick once they found out how much traffic was being pushed through.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't get it. With mostly every carrier offering unlimited text messaging, what's the 'big deal' about BBM?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

MattOnDemand said:


> I don't get it. With mostly every carrier offering unlimited text messaging, what's the 'big deal' about BBM?


For one, notification that the message was received, and notification that it was read.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

polywog said:


> For one, notification that the message was received, and notification that it was read.


I'm a long time BB user turned iPhone user. 

Unless you work in a corporate environment that uses an employs the use of BBM - many do NOT since they don't configure BES to record these messages (they tend to use up a LOT of server HDD storage space) - then there is no NEED for this.

A) Do you REALLY need to know your girlfriend received and read the msg "I love you"?!
- she'll get back to you when she can; no need to be a control freak here 
B) Do you REALLY need your kids to see msg's that say " I Love you!", "be good in school", and the like?
- Now UNLESS an important message about what time you're picking them up or where to meet as an alternate point due to school bullies or a creapo hanging out on school property (Principal's and school staff SHOULD know this from your kids before YOU do at work; place of effectively helping) then this IS a REQUIRED NEED.

C) Is your BBM message costing you money depending on the RECEIVED/REPLY status?! Most likely NOT … provide a REAL and intelligent arguement here where a phone call CANNOT get the relayed IMMEDIATE response. Just because its READ does not mean they find it important enough to reply. 

SMS, MMS, and a phone call & voice message can do the SAME thing .. if status and immediate live response is required then: 
a) using 111 before the SMS message (not in the subject but i.e. "111Please contact me immediately") works on some networks Fido used to have this standard until Rogers purchased them a few years back - Rogers never did after 2002.
b) use Instant Messaging which I'm sure almost EVERYBODY with an online existance for more than 4mths has an MSN/AIM/Yahoo IM/GoogleTalk or Gmail account/etc.

PS: Edit … sharing calendars via BBM is a CLOSED environment and can be fully replaced by a real Calendar client app and server: i doubt even 10% of BB users worldwide or in Canada/USA actually use this to an effective degree.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

polywog said:


> For one, notification that the message was received, and notification that it was read.


WhatsApp does that exactly.


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

jagga said:


> A) Do you REALLY need to know your girlfriend received and read the msg "I love you"?!
> - she'll get back to you when she can; no need to be a control freak here
> B) Do you REALLY need your kids to see msg's that say " I Love you!", "be good in school", and the like?
> - Now UNLESS an important message about what time you're picking them up or where to meet as an alternate point due to school bullies or a creapo hanging out on school property (Principal's and school staff SHOULD know this from your kids before YOU do at work; place of effectively helping) then this IS a REQUIRED NEED.


But do you only use BBM to communicate with family members? I believe that the use of Delivered/Read status is a great help. You don't necessarily need to expect a reply, but the guarantee that the message got through is well worth it. Otherwise, you get stuck in a circular loop: I send the message, then I send another asking if they've received the first, but not knowing if they received either one I send another asking if they've received anything, etc., etc., etc. I'd rather let the BBM Protocol handle that for me. 

Plus, I have friends overseas that I use BBM with, and it is nice to know that the messages actually got there. When I tried using standard SMS for this, you could never tell: depending on the network messages might get sent to nowhere if you didn't key the phone number properly (i.e., +1 or 0 depending on the country, etc).



jagga said:


> C) Is your BBM message costing you money depending on the RECEIVED/REPLY status?! Most likely NOT … provide a REAL and intelligent arguement here where a phone call CANNOT get the relayed IMMEDIATE response. Just because its READ does not mean they find it important enough to reply.


Nothing has been implied that states a "read message is one that is replied to." 

However, there are circumstances where a phone call isn't practical. If I'm in a meeting at work, but I have to attend a social event, someone can BBM my (personal) BlackBerry and know that I received the message. It's instant, and non-intrusive when compared to a phone call. If they call my phone, there is no guarantee that I can pick it up, and having me to go to voicemail to retrieve a message is a complete waste of time when a BBM message serves the exact same purpose.



jabba said:


> SMS, MMS, and a phone call & voice message can do the SAME thing .. if status and immediate live response is required then:
> a) using 111 before the SMS message (not in the subject but i.e. "111Please contact me immediately") works on some networks Fido used to have this standard until Rogers purchased them a few years back - Rogers never did after 2002.
> b) use Instant Messaging which I'm sure almost EVERYBODY with an online existance for more than 4mths has an MSN/AIM/Yahoo IM/GoogleTalk or Gmail account/etc.


As I said above: voice message adds an extra non-required step. If I don't have access to a land-line, I'd rather not waste my (daytime) minutes checking voicemail if I can get around it. SMS is not necessarily reliable: I've messaged someone on the _same network_ and sometimes the message doesn't get through until 3 hours later. At least with BBM I _know_ if the message has been delivered to their device.

With regards to instant messaging. Depending on the chat protocol (AIM, Gtalk, etc.) you may or may not be able to send messages when a person is out of range (i.e., on the subway). Gmail sucks big time IMHO, MSN is outdated and filled with spam, and why should someone go and install _another_ application to do something that the operating system has _built in_?



jabba said:


> PS: Edit … sharing calendars via BBM is a CLOSED environment and can be fully replaced by a real Calendar client app and server: i doubt even 10% of BB users worldwide or in Canada/USA actually use this to an effective degree.



Shared calendars in BBM suck big time, from my own experience.

To the OP:



SHEMM said:


> I heard about an app that you can download that enables you to add peoples BBM pins on your iPhone and actually be able to message the people on BBM for free but only from your iPhone without having to get a blackberry. I think this might be a rumour but I would like to verify that with you people if any of you might know this. Please answer asap. Thanks !


There was an app that would let you send messages directly to a BlackBerry if you had the device PIN, but it was one-way only.


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

The key benefit of BBM for me is that it's free worldwide.

In this past summer I went travelling for 8 weeks. I planned ahead, bought a used BB from Kijiji for $100, unlocked it, got a sim card from a local phone company and paid the equivalent of 18cents per day for BBM (girlfriend has a BB). When I came back home I sold the phone for $100.

Sure beats paying like 25cents/ long distance text!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MattOnDemand said:


> /facepalm


When one facepalm just won't do.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

WHATSAPP is the same as the Blackberry Messenger but unlike BBM, but WHATSAPP allows you to send messages to BB Pins as well as iPhone and Android users providing they have Whatsapp installed
In other words, BBM is no longer just used by BB.

I use it on my iPhone and contact many BB users on their PIN but unlike BBM, you dont contact them through their pin but through their actual phone number on whatsapp.

Here is the actual URL for BB Whatsapp and it will explain it all.
It looks like SMS but isnt.
Its like the BB M servie in that it doesn't cost you to send any messages around the world and you can send pictures videos, etc.
But when you set it up on your phone, it accesses your regular phone book

In any event thats not my question.


I AM trying to hook up to a few friends in TEL AVIV but I must be missing something, a part of the international number. I am not sure and I need to set it up tonight but right now they will be asleep so I have to look online as to how to do it.

Can anyone that uses Whatsapp here confirm for me if they are even able to get through to someone in Israel?
If i know you can, then I know I do have a number missing.......

TIA

(Rageboyz)


----------



## robbyd (Nov 23, 2010)

BBM and iPhone in one sentence is weird. Wait, maybe we can have iTunes for Android ... j/k


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

I wonder If apple allowed chat within the facetime application

kinda like iPhone bbm... (using email/number) with iPad and iPhone and Touch and Mac


----------



## highcadence (Mar 21, 2011)

RageBoyz said:


> WHATSAPP is the same as the Blackberry Messenger but unlike BBM, but WHATSAPP allows you to send messages to BB Pins as well as iPhone and Android users providing they have Whatsapp installed
> In other words, BBM is no longer just used by BB.
> 
> I use it on my iPhone and contact many BB users on their PIN but unlike BBM, you dont contact them through their pin but through their actual phone number on whatsapp.
> ...


but I think BBM doesn't work as we'd like it to. I think you have to be in WhatsApp for it to work. So its trouble for a Blackberry user who's already on a bbm to a few others, then having to exit it to go into WhatsApp. So to me, that's really not true iPhone to BB Pin.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Honestly the ability to see if someone has read a message is one of my biggest gripes about bbm, I don't want someone to know I'm ignoring them... And conversely I'd usually rather not know if you are ignoring me...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> Honestly the ability to see if someone has read a message is one of my biggest gripes about bbm, I don't want someone to know I'm ignoring them... And conversely I'd usually rather not know if you are ignoring me...


Exactly, if someone has the need to know i have read the message, I would rather not deal with that person. This same person (if they didn't have BBM or WhatsApp) would be the one who calls over and over again until you pick up. Leave a voicemail and get on with your life. it all gets back to people needing to be plug into the matrix  24/7.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> Honestly the ability to see if someone has read a message is one of my biggest gripes about bbm, I don't want someone to know I'm ignoring them... And conversely I'd usually rather not know if you are ignoring me...


for personal stuff I agree 100%, but for business it's a very important feature.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

jeepguy said:


> for personal stuff I agree 100%, but for business it's a very important feature.


For business, it should be up to the recipient or the recipient's bosses, not the sender, if the sender gets read notification.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

April 26. Apparently RIM announced it at a social media event here in Toronto today.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

source ^?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

ericlewis91 said:


> source ^?


Rumor, hence, the apparently.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> source ^?


macrumors.com

Whoops, not Canadian 

Whoops, not even them lol Google BBM April 26th, there's a tonne of stories...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

And, just like that...

RIM is not releasing BlackBerry Messenger for iPhone on April 26th | BGR


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> And, just like that...
> 
> RIM is not releasing BlackBerry Messenger for iPhone on April 26th | BGR


But read this quote from RIM from that link



> We’re not saying it isn’t coming at some point in the future, but BlackBerry Messenger is definitely not hitting the App Store on April 26th.


So its coming just not on April 26th.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> But read this quote from RIM from that link
> 
> 
> 
> So its coming just not on April 26th.


That's outside of the quotations, it's just BGR's speculation.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Mrsam said:


> That's outside of the quotations, it's just BGR's speculation.


I have 2 close friends that work for RIM, when asked face to face I get a smirk and "no comment". Both real good guys, so on a personal level, I honestly believe it's coming sooner than we think.

Again, you guys don't know me from spit, so that's just my own opion and my "source" lol


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Mrsam said:


> That's outside of the quotations, it's just BGR's speculation.


Opps missed the quotes.


----------

